# Substitute celery for celery root



## Ghodur (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a soup recipe that calls for 1 large celery root. I've never seen one, so I don't know how much that is. I'd like to substitute celery ribs. About how many cups if celery would that be?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is the recipe asking for celeric?


----------



## Ghodur (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes it is


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

Celeriac is related to celery, but you eat the bulb and not the stalks (they are hollow). The flavor is more intense then that of celery. We harvest ours in the fall. This is not the time of year for celeriac where we live. What you could try is adding celery seed and some celery salt to the soup to intensify the celery flavor, and make the broth with the celery tops/leaves.


----------



## menumaker (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok, Could work but I would suggest that you peel the celery sticks first to get rid of the ' stringy' bits and cook well.Substitute weight for weight. I believe CWS is correct in that it is Celeriac asked for in the recipe. Try to get some and make this vegetable your friend. It looks kinda scary and is sometimes known as ' Elephants Foot' but once peeled it is so versatile and delicious. I use it a lot as a substitute for potato when I need to watch the waistline for a while, as you do, LOL It would make a creamier, richer soup than Celery but I adore soup so would eat either. Good Luck.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love celeriac. It is ugly. But very tasty. We usually make a celeriac-garlic cream soup...or eat it raw with hummus. It is hard to grow. We don't have a lot of success with it, but I really like it in soup.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2013)

It's a fall root vegetable but its always carried in my regular supermarket.

I wouldn't use celery.


----------

